# LSU's chances against Ole Miss & Bama



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

both games are in Death Valley. the Ole Miss game is a rivalry game of course. If the Bama game is a night game even better.

I know LSU didn't look impressive against Auburn, and survived against florida courtesy of a dropped td pass. But it appears that they've hit a groove against KY and Death Valley is still a tough place to play even if this isn't the best team Lester has fielded in a bit.

Ya reckon they stand a chance against Ole Miss?

What about Bama?

Gonna have to pull for the bayou bengals in both of these contests.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2014)

LSU's chances seem to be slim to none in both games but you never know. Anything can happen on any given Saturday.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing is for sure in Baton Rouge but over all LSU's QB play has been shakey and they will be facing a Ole Miss defense that will be on  a mission to turn a shakey QB into a awful QB. As far as the Ole Miss Offense goes you never really know but we have seen less of bad BO and more of good Bo and the Defense can keep us in any game till good Bo shows up


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

the Ole Miss defense has been  impressive. I think that is where their strength lies. but in all seriousness; who is the best offense Ole Miss has faced? Bama?


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

LSU has an uphill battle in both games.  Ole Miss sure looks strong this year.  Which LSU team will show up?  LSU needs a strong start, near perfection from their defense, and solid offensive play with no turnovers.  Ole Miss doesn't need much more than a focus on this game and not the next one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

I think LSU has a better shot of winning than having forum members admit they were wrong... So yeah, it's possible!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think LSU has a better shot of winning than having forum members admit they were wrong... So yeah, it's possible!



I already conceded that UGA was the better team on saturday, is that not tantamount to saying I was wrong?

Earlier in the year I did think Arkansas was a better team and a lot of people agreed with me. I still believe that.

Arkansas's play in the 2nd quarter took them out of contention. Finebaum made a comment about Biellema joking about the Phyllis call on his show regarding Alabama during his bama post game - that it may've denoted that Ark are embracing a culture of losing- not unlike what they endured during John L Smith's year. To play as well as they did against a&m and Bama (should've won that game, td fumbled in the endzone for a touchback) and then to have a 2nd quarter of little leage football only to get back in it in the second half.

It looked like Arkansas were steadily inching closer to beating someone but it may be next year before it happens.

Having said all that, you beat the worst team in the sec west on the road. You still lost to south carolina and that my fairweather friend, is a problem


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

good responses guys, LSU has nothing to lose here. I'm sure they're licking their chops and wanting to play hard nosed smashmouth football and restore the image of death valley.

are we gonna be reflecting on this as the year when three west powers triumphed in death valley, seems like a tall order to me.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> LSU has an uphill battle in both games.  Ole Miss sure looks strong this year.  Which LSU team will show up?  LSU needs a strong start, near perfection from their defense, and solid offensive play with no turnovers.  Ole Miss doesn't need much more than a focus on this game and not the next one.



I think you give our offense a little too much credit as a force but you are right on about the LSU turnovers if we can frustrate them and force some turnovers we'll be ok. No matter what Baton Rouge is a tuff place to play


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 20, 2014)

so were calling MSU and Ole Miss "West Powers" now after 1/2 of a great season out of years and years of irrelevance?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I already conceded that UGA was the better team on saturday, is that not tantamount to saying I was wrong?
> 
> Earlier in the year I did think Arkansas was a better team and a lot of people agreed with me. I still believe that.
> 
> ...




Not that is funny! Fairweather... Nah. Unlike some on here I take my licks and get back up to root for my Dawgs! Always have and Always will! No hiding for me! 

So who is the better team? Arkansas or UGA? If they were in the East who would be leading the division right now?? 

Just the facts my friend...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> so were calling MSU and Ole Miss "West Powers" now after 1/2 of a great season out of years and years of irrelevance?




Only in the mind of ODR!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only in the mind of ODR!



Just passing thru again


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 20, 2014)

LSU is a very young team, but are comming into their own now. I think they have a good chance this week. I'm going with LSU and the 3 points.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not that is funny! Fairweather... Nah. Unlike some on here I take my licks and get back up to root for my Dawgs! Always have and Always will! No hiding for me!
> 
> So who is the better team? Arkansas or UGA? If they were in the East who would be leading the division right now??
> 
> Just the facts my friend...



No facts here just some Homerism ramblings from ODR. I too thought Arkansas was better  but you know a close loss to a vastly overrated TAMU and a close game to a Bama team that didnt have it head on straight doesnt mean that Arkansas is a better team in the East other than Vandy. They are equal with Tennessee still 0-4 in the SEC and 3-4 overall. Georgia would still be leading the Division, You are going off the deep end with your logic ODR


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> so were calling MSU and Ole Miss "West Powers" now after 1/2 of a great season out of years and years of irrelevance?



well ya see the thing is, Ole Miss beat Alabama - the gold standard of the conference. State beat Auburn, national title runnerup a year ago. Now the haters on this board are going to try to repudiate both teams wins over Texas A&M, and State's over LSU. But does UGA have a win as impressive as either???  Does anyone in the East have wins that impressive.

The Dawg homers are talking like they're national title material because their second string freshman back ran all over a Missouri team that lost to Indianna and an Arkansas team that while showing glimmers of promise, hasn't been able to finish and hasn't won an sec game in years. It's a bit deluded.

Red & Black 1980!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> well ya see the thing is, Ole Miss beat Alabama - the gold standard of the conference. State beat Auburn, national title runnerup a year ago. Now the haters on this board are going to try to repudiate both teams wins over Texas A&M, and State's over LSU. But does UGA have a win as impressive as either???  Does anyone in the East have wins that impressive.
> 
> The Dawg homers are talking like they're national title material because their second string freshman back ran all over a Missouri team that lost to Indianna and an Arkansas team that while showing glimmers of promise, hasn't been able to finish and hasn't won an sec game in years. It's a bit deluded.
> 
> Red & Black 1980!!!!!



Cool


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not that is funny! Fairweather... Nah. Unlike some on here I take my licks and get back up to root for my Dawgs! Always have and Always will! No hiding for me!
> 
> So who is the better team? Arkansas or UGA? If they were in the East who would be leading the division right now??
> 
> Just the facts my friend...



Arkansas lost the game. I still think they'd be leading the east if they were in that division. And if they played UGA again without injuries I think they'd have a very good chance of winning. Ark are a big physical football team that is a program on the rise. I think they'll be formidable next year.

It's nice to see you guys get all overzealous over beating an unranked opponent that hasn't won an sec game in a couple of years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas lost the game. I still think they'd be leading the east if they were in that division. And if they played UGA again without injuries I think they'd have a very good chance of winning. Ark are a big physical football team that is a program on the rise. I think they'll be formidable next year.
> 
> It's nice to see you guys get all overzealous over beating an unranked opponent that hasn't won an sec game in a couple of years.



Man up bro! That is all!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

so let's take this deluded dawg logic a step further. do yall UGA homers think you're heads and tails above Bama because you beat Ark, and we know Ark should've and could've beat Bama.....???

And now because Bama steamrolled an A&M team that had been in freefall for three straight games (4 including the trip to Tuscaloosa), the Bama dynasty is alive and well...

Ya think it might have something to do with every game being different and things changing as the season progresses? That it might be about the matchups, ability and confidence on the field that day?

You guys are really hating on Mississippi State this year. With everything they've done thus far you should be very complimentary of their midseason success even if you don't get along with their only true fan on GON.

I hope you guys are wrong about State, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> so let's take this deluded dawg logic a step further. do yall UGA homers think you're heads and tails above Bama because you beat Ark, and we know Ark should've and could've beat Bama.....???
> 
> And now because Bama steamrolled an A&M team that had been in freefall for three straight games (4 including the trip to Tuscaloosa), the Bama dynasty is alive and well...
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Not one UGA fan on here said UGA was winnig a NC. At least not that I've seen. Your talking that crap.  Your right your the one and only Miss St and they may be good for all of us here if the rest of MissSt fans are like you. UGA fans man up when their wrong I'm not seeing the same from Miss St fans but I can only base my decision off of one fan.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> What are you talking about? Not one UGA fan on here said UGA was winnig a NC. At least not that I've seen. Your talking that crap.  Your right your the one and only Miss St and they may be good for all of us here if the rest of MissSt fans are like you. UGA fans man up when their wrong I'm not seeing the same from Miss St fans but I can only base my decision off of one fan.



That boy can twist and turn things more than a cork screw to make his logic seem right in his mind.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> so let's take this deluded dawg logic a step further. do yall UGA homers think you're heads and tails above Bama because you beat Ark, and we know Ark should've and could've beat Bama.....???
> 
> And now because Bama steamrolled an A&M team that had been in freefall for three straight games (4 including the trip to Tuscaloosa), the Bama dynasty is alive and well...
> 
> ...



ODR I have been here a long time........ a lot longer than I have been a mod. I don't remember anyone in this forum HATING on MSU as you say. Most of the hating has come from you coming out of nowhere bragging and beating your chest as they started winning. No one that I can remember every hated on MSU before that. There is nothing wrong with being proud of your team and you should be, but look at the other side of the coin. Out of the blue someone shows up and everything his team does is good to date and then said person boasts and dissects other teams and no one is good enough to beat said team. Your gonna get blow back, it happens. I for one hope they keep playing well and we get a undefeated Egg Bowl, that would make for a heck of a atmosphere.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> That boy can twist and turn things more than a cork screw to make his logic seem right in his mind.



It's almost funny,,, wait it is.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Guess I missed the thread where someone from Georgia said we were head and shoulder above Alabama.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> ODR I have been here a long time........ a lot longer than I have been a mod. I don't remember anyone in this forum HATING on MSU as you say. Most of the hating has come from you coming out of nowhere bragging and beating your chest as they started winning. No one that I can remember every hated on MSU before that. There is nothing wrong with being proud of your team and you should be, but look at the other side of the coin. Out of the blue someone shows up and everything his team does is good to date and then said person boasts and dissects other teams and no one is good enough to beat said team. Your gonna get blow back, it happens. I for one hope they keep playing well and we get a undefeated Egg Bowl, that would make for a heck of a atmosphere.



I've been contributing to this forum for several years now.  State and my heralding of them herein has been criticized and hated upon from the word go. What happened to those 4-5 games they were supposed to lose? Where's that poor soul that was whining about their victory over UAB? Doesn't really matter now that they beat Auburn huh? But there's clearly backlash from the UGA gentry because I've been critical of UGA football. And so Arkansas was apparently playing better football than UGA a month ago, I think most would admit that. I'm not even a pig fan, you're not gonna hold me to the fire because Arkansas didn't play as well as they could've. This thread is supposed to be about other teams and it's being littered with these personal axes to grind. Subject matter that is completely assinine to the topic. Unless you have something pertinent to the discussion at hand leave it off the thread. Reacting to trolling is becoming a bit of a wearout.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> so let's take this deluded dawg logic a step further. do yall UGA homers think you're heads and tails above Bama because you beat Ark, and we know Ark should've and could've beat Bama.....???
> 
> *And now because Bama steamrolled an A&M team that had been in freefall for three straight games (4 including the trip to Tuscaloosa), the Bama dynasty is alive and well...*
> 
> ...



The fact that Bama steamrolled A&M makes State's victory over them even more unimpressive.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> The fact that Bama steamrolled A&M makes State's victory over them even more unimpressive.



I guess it makes Bama's narrow victory over Arkansas that much more impressive huh? A team got worn out 4 games in a row and the forth time the wheels came completely off. Ole Miss didn't beat A&M nearly as handily the week prior. 

You gonna say Bama is better than ole miss? LOL


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I guess it makes Bama's narrow victory over Arkansas that much more impressive huh? A team got worn out 4 games in a row and the forth time the wheels came completely off. Ole Miss didn't beat A&M nearly as handily the week prior.
> 
> You gonna say Bama is better than ole miss? LOL



You were the one sayin how good Arkansas was and could beat any team in the east....Not me.
And show me where I ever said Bama was better than Ole Miss.
You better hope State is on there game when they play Arkansas because if they lose that one it's gonna get rough around here for you!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh...and one more thing.......I got soaked but boy was it worth it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> ODR I have been here a long time........ a lot longer than I have been a mod. I don't remember anyone in this forum HATING on MSU as you say. Most of the hating has come from you coming out of nowhere bragging and beating your chest as they started winning. No one that I can remember every hated on MSU before that. There is nothing wrong with being proud of your team and you should be, but look at the other side of the coin. Out of the blue someone shows up and everything his team does is good to date and then said person boasts and dissects other teams and no one is good enough to beat said team. Your gonna get blow back, .



Bingo.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Bingo.



Exactly.  Why would anyone ever hate Miss State before this season?  That would've been like rooting against the one legged man in a 40 yard dash.  Most folks just said, "Bless their hearts.  They try so hard.".


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You were the one sayin how good Arkansas was and could beat any team in the east....Not me.
> And show me where I ever said Bama was better than Ole Miss.
> You better hope State is on there game when they play Arkansas because if they lose that one it's gonna get rough around here for you!!!




No it wont cause ODR will retire to the fishing forum so he wont have to deal with it, BUT he'll probably have his Lawyer trolling here for possible lawsuits...LOL
It just occured to me ODR is our version of Phyllis on Paul Finebaum


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No it wont cause ODR will retire to the fishing forum so he wont have to deal with it, BUT he'll probably have his Lawyer trolling here for possible lawsuits...LOL
> It just occured to me ODR is our version of Phyllis on Paul Finebaum



I think this is the first time I've seen someone lawyer up on the sports forum.....


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Oct 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Exactly.  Why would anyone ever hate Miss State before this season?  That would've been like rooting against the one legged man in a 40 yard dash.  Most folks just said, "Bless their hearts.  They try so hard.".



Looks like their bodies have been blessed too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas lost the game. I still think they'd be leading the east if they were in that division. And if they played UGA again without injuries I think they'd have a very good chance of winning. Ark are a big physical football team that is a program on the rise. I think they'll be formidable next year.
> 
> It's nice to see you guys get all overzealous over beating an unranked opponent that hasn't won an sec game in a couple of years.



I guess you can't do math... If Arkansas was in the East they would have at least 1 loss and it would be against UGA. So HOW in the world could they be leading the SEC East! We would have the tie breaker over them right now. We beat them on the road and in their house. And it wasn't close.

As far as injuries.. We didn't have all of our folks out there not to mention the best back in the Nation.. Dude, you really don't get it. 

Be a man and admit you were wrong!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I've been contributing to this forum for several years now..



Contributing??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No it wont cause ODR will retire to the fishing forum so he wont have to deal with it, BUT he'll probably have his Lawyer trolling here for possible lawsuits...LOL
> It just occured to me ODR is our version of Phyllis on Paul Finebaum



Like so many of the trolls around here. Pound their chest until they lose a game and they are out of here faster than the roadrunner...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Contributing??


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No it wont cause ODR will retire to the fishing forum so he wont have to deal with it, BUT he'll probably have his Lawyer trolling here for possible lawsuits...LOL
> It just occured to me ODR is our version of Phyllis on Paul Finebaum


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like so many of the trolls around here. Pound their chest until they lose a game and they are out of here faster than the roadrunner...



And we should follow them back to the fishing forums when they do, but alas, we can't.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> And we should follow them back to the fishing forums when they do, but alas, we can't.



yesterday I saw a1978 garnet colored ford van parked at my neighborhood kroger with fishing poles sticking out of the moon roof. Didn't see the driver..........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> yesterday I saw a1978 garnet colored ford van parked at my neighborhood kroger with fishing poles sticking out of the moon roof. Didn't see the driver..........



Keep on and you will get served.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep on and you will get served.



Long as it is bass fillets and cold slaw I'm good.  Yum. Gonna run over to Toona and get a couple nice ones for dinner.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Long as it is bass fillets and cold slaw I'm good.  Yum. Gonna run over to Toona and get a couple nice ones for dinner.



Or ....... he could just breakdance in your face an ddare you to respond...............SERVED!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

Stop it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Back on topic. Lsu will loose to ole miss and bama. Both teams play great defense and that is all that is needed. I still think ole miss will loose to Auburn  and Miss St. Bama runs the table defeating miss state at Tuscaloosa, and faces UGA in what will be an epic sec title game. Oh well, one can dream, but it can happen.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Back on topic. Lsu will loose to ole miss and bama. Both teams play great defense and that is all that is needed. I still think ole miss will loose to Auburn  and Miss St. Bama runs the table defeating miss state at Tuscaloosa, and faces UGA in what will be an epic sec title game. Oh well, one can dream, but it can happen.



I think LSU is gonna get one of them.  I don't know which one, but one of them will lose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama runs the table defeating miss state at Tuscaloosa, and faces UGA in what will be an epic sec title game. Oh well, one can dream, but it can happen.



Just hopefully it will end up with UGA winning this time in the Dome.. 

Cause that game was the best SEC title game I've ever watched!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Back on topic. Lsu will loose to ole miss and bama. Both teams play great defense and that is all that is needed. I still think ole miss will loose to Auburn  and Miss St. Bama runs the table defeating miss state at Tuscaloosa, and faces UGA in what will be an epic sec title game. Oh well, one can dream, but it can happen.



Just talked to Saban and he said to stop looking ahead. It is UTenn week and we need to focus on that. That goes for you too Browning. I know you are a big fan of TennRC.


----------

